# White ink price up by 50%?



## Goodguy96 (Aug 5, 2009)

I've heard that the price of white ink for DTG printers will be going up by about 50%. Seeing as all the makes of printers get the ink from the same manufacturer, Dupont, I assume we all will get the increase. Anybody else heard anything on the increase or reasons for it?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Goodguy96 said:


> I've heard that the price of white ink for DTG printers will be going up by about 50%. Seeing as all the makes of printers get the ink from the same manufacturer, Dupont, I assume we all will get the increase. Anybody else heard anything on the increase or reasons for it?



Where did you hear about a price increase?

We've actually lowered our FastINK (DuPont) ink prices 3 times this year. I do not believe there should be any worry of white ink prices going up.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Also, not ALL companies use DuPont.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have not heard this at all  I think you must have come across a rumor, which would not be unusual in the dtg world


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Also, there seems to be a ton of new inks coming out lately. Sooner or later you would think someone will get the white ink close to Dupont. I just bought a liter of this new white ink: Resolute Ink | Forumlated White Ink For Inkjet Garment Printers . Wade a former US Screen tech guy is selling it. I will let you know how it comes out.

Andy


----------



## Goodguy96 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi everybody,

The information came from a technician from one of the machine suppliers who was at a friend's shop. Rumors usually come from fact, however distorted they may be in the end.

I would be glad to hear that someone is making a white ink as good as, or better than Dupont's. Competition would ensure that outrageous price increases _do not_ occur.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Goodguy96 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> The information came from a technician from one of the machine suppliers who was at a friend's shop. Rumors usually come from fact, however distorted they may be in the end.
> 
> I would be glad to hear that someone is making a white ink as good as, or better than Dupont's. Competition would ensure that outrageous price increases _do not_ occur.



Of course, I can only speak for the DuPont ink that we sell - FastINK. We have no plans to increase prices on white ink at any time in the foreseeable future. In fact, as I posted earlier, we have lowered the prices 3 times already this year.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* some posts have been moved out of this thread. As a friendly reminder, please don't use the threads as a chance to promote your products.​


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

I wanted to give a definite, final answer to the DuPont price increase rumors. Especially since no one posting the rumors was able to give a direct knowledgeable source for their information. 

So I asked DuPont directly if it was true and the very strong answer I got back was -
"Not true at all. There are no price increases planned."


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Harry for checking, although I had not heard this rumor before it was posted here. Good to know that is all it is


----------



## Goodguy96 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I'm glad that is cleared up. All we needed was someone to go straight to the source and get a definitive answer so that dealers have no excuse for any price increases.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Like Harry said ,Dupont White ink prices are at a much better price than ever  and holding.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Goodguy96 said:


> Well, I'm glad that is cleared up. All we needed was someone to go straight to the source and get a definitive answer so that dealers have no excuse for any price increases.



I am not quite sure what your concerns are. I think the trend is in the opposite direction. As I previously posted, we have lowered our ink prices 3 times so far this year.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## hallockracing94 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Harry


----------



## Goodguy96 (Aug 5, 2009)

What's so hard to understand? Wouldn't you be concerned when you hear from an employee of a company that sells direct to garment printers and supplies that the ink you are currently paying $400.00 a litre for is going up to $600.00???

I wish I could buy it at your price Harry but, when you are half a world away, you pay a little more to cover the freight. This I understand. A 50% price increase when the manufacturer hasn't initiated it...I would have a problem with that.

Now that you have kindly cleared that up, I have a defence if they try it.


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Well Shawn I really hope Harry is right but I suspect this thread is going to be a busy one when it happens.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Colin, do you have some information that we are not aware of? I tend to question when a competitor is trying to build up hype about a rumor. Do you have anything from dupont stating this?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> Colin, do you have some information that we are not aware of? I tend to question when a competitor is trying to build up hype about a rumor. Do you have anything from dupont stating this?



I agree with Bobbie on this. We are one of the largest distributors of DuPont ink. We have not been told of any price increase. I asked DuPont directly about a price increase after this thread started and was told firmly that no price increase had been or is planned. Since you are not a DuPont distributor and do not then deal with DuPont could you please let us know where you are getting your information from. I thought DuPont had pretty clearly stated that it was not true.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,

I am not a competitor to Equipmentzone as we only sell in Europe. It matters not to me as we are not selling DuPont once the current stock is gone. I was told in confidence and that is how it will stay. 

Look on the bright side, if it is a rumour you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I am not a competitor to Equipmentzone as we only sell in Europe.


What happened to the dealer you were negotiating with for the North American exclusive?


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

The European market for d-t-g is growing very very fast and this is our main area. The last thing we want to do is start a price war or start treading on your toes in the US. 

We are quite happy with Europe for now.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

IGS-UK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not a competitor to Equipmentzone as we only sell in Europe. It matters not to me as we are not selling DuPont once the current stock is gone. I was told in confidence and that is how it will stay.
> 
> Look on the bright side, if it is a rumour you have nothing to worry about.



Actually, we sell and ship out a large amount of ink to Europe, including the UK, so we do compete. That is why I wanted to make sure that everyone understood that there was no truth at all to the posted rumor. As Bobbie pointed out, if a competitor posts a rumor about another company, and declines to identify where they got their information from, their motive becomes suspect. 

There are no plans to increase DuPont's ink prices. There are no plans to increase our ink prices. That is factual information from the suppliers themselves.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

I have contacted equipmentzone outside the forum to maintain integrity and avoid a slanging match. 

Its up to them if they want to relay the real reason why there could be an increase.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

equipmentzone said:


> Actually, we sell and ship out a large amount of ink to Europe, including the UK, so we do compete. That is why I wanted to make sure that everyone understood that there was no truth at all to the posted rumor. As Bobbie pointed out, if a competitor posts a rumor about another company, and declines to identify where they got their information from, their motive becomes suspect.
> 
> There are no plans to increase DuPont's ink prices. There are no plans to increase our ink prices. That is factual information from the suppliers themselves.
> 
> ...



I do not think it is right for a competitor to continue to push a false rumor. One has to question why it's so important to you to post on the intentions of a competing company. I did receive an email from you. I can tell you that your information is not correct. So I will repeat this one more, hopefully final, time. Equipment Zone is one of the largest distributors of DuPont ink. We are not planning any price increases. DuPont has said that they are not planning any price increases. This thread should now end, and you should stop spreading what is a false rumor. 


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok if it is just a rumour then there is nothing to worry about and nothing to get so touchy about.

I will not post on this matter again, as long as nobody gives me cause to.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> The last thing we want to do is start a price war or start treading on your toes in the US.


Heaven forbid we stir up the colonies!


----------

